# Ultralight mud price jack



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

So a couple months ago I bought a few boxes of ultralight mud to try out and I loved it. At that time Winroc charged me 19.55 for a 17L box so that's about a buck cheaper than regular finish. Today I went to pick up some more for the couple little jobs I've got coming up, 9 boxes is all that's left of the one pallet they got in so I said I'd take them all, they hand me the bill and it's over $27 a box! WTF! I tried to argue with them that I was sure I had paid under 20 last time (I couldn't remember for sure what I had paid at the time) and they said 27 was contractor price and it was 29 regular. I still took it as I figured it was the last I'd ever buy and I liked it so much. I went home found my last bill and sure enough 19.55 I took it to show them and they credited me the difference reluctantly and told me they weren't bringing it in again as no one was buying it, well yeah who's going to pay 40% more for mud? I don't care how nice it is. 
Sorry for the rant I'm just a little pissed they were kinda rude to me and it just got me steamed up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> So a couple months ago I bought a few boxes of ultralight mud to try out and I loved it. At that time Winroc charged me 19.55 for a 17L box so that's about a buck cheaper than regular finish. Today I went to pick up some more for the couple little jobs I've got coming up, 9 boxes is all that's left of the one pallet they got in so I said I'd take them all, they hand me the bill and it's over $27 a box! WTF! I tried to argue with them that I was sure I had paid under 20 last time (I couldn't remember for sure what I had paid at the time) and they said 27 was contractor price and it was 29 regular. I still took it as I figured it was the last I'd ever buy and I liked it so much. I went home found my last bill and sure enough 19.55 I took it to show them and they credited me the difference reluctantly and told me they weren't bringing it in again as no one was buying it, well yeah who's going to pay 40% more for mud? I don't care how nice it is.
> Sorry for the rant I'm just a little pissed they were kinda rude to me and it just got me steamed up.


27 bucks:blink:

What brand was it???

Machine mud


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Synko ultralight. Might be CGC out your way


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

What did you think of it? My S/H has it coming in soon, 16.99 a box. 
Is it hard like lite of soft like machine mud?
How much 'lighter' is it?

Ontario it is CGC

Synko and CGC are both owned by USG... go figure


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I would be pissed at 19.55 a box...box a mud around here is 6.75


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

19.55 for a box of ultra??? I don't give a rats azz where you live or work , That is way over the top. Hell I thought the chit was high when it got up to 5.50 a box. 

saskataper: I have dealt with plenty of arogant sellsmen, suppliers, dealers, what every you may call them..
Anymore I don't take any of there chit at all period. If I am in the right I let them know..
If they treat ME like they did you I tell them off in a way that they will never forget. 
I let them peons know real quick just how much I spend a year on material. I don't let them talk down to me at all.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> What did you think of it? My S/H has it coming in soon, 16.99 a box.
> Is it hard like lite of soft like machine mud?
> How much 'lighter' is it?
> 
> ...


I love it I don't have to thin it at all for finishing just whip it up and throw it on the hawk or pump it into my boxes, really smooth. Also very few fish eyes I got away with one pass of the box rather than the usual two. Works good for taping as well. As for weight it's nice when your humping in boxes to a job but other than that not a big deal, maybe in the fat boys you'd notice it. 
I can't really speak to a comparison to machine mud as I've never seen it, seems to me mud is a regional thing, out here it's almost exclusively synko lite taping and lite finish with some proroc and it's about the same to sand as those, soft. 
What size boxes do you get? Here it's 17L unless you go to home depot where it's 15L for the same price


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Never tried it but seen it and want to try it after I hung the new ultra-light sheetrock. It was noticeably lighter so I can just image the play will be with the mud. As for price wise, I don't worry about cause someone else usually pays for what I ask for.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I love it I don't have to thin it at all for finishing just whip it up and throw it on the hawk or pump it into my boxes, really smooth. Also very few fish eyes I got away with one pass of the box rather than the usual two. Works good for taping as well. As for weight it's nice when your humping in boxes to a job but other than that not a big deal, maybe in the fat boys you'd notice it.
> I can't really speak to a comparison to machine mud as I've never seen it, seems to me mud is a regional thing, out here it's almost exclusively synko lite taping and lite finish with some proroc and it's about the same to sand as those, soft.
> What size boxes do you get? Here it's 17L unless you go to home depot where it's 15L for the same price


Synko may be CGC, but from the few guys I have talked to, who have worked out west, it's a different formula. But I'm going on hear say,,,,, if it's the same as here 

Heres a home depot link http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true

For the price their charging , sounds like a topping mud, which you don't want to use to tape with, there is not enough glue in it

Here, green plus the blue bucket are taping mud (heavy stuff) red is AP, not so good for taping but it's so so in weight. Then the blue box, which is a topping mud (page 2 of link). Machine mud and dust control are in a class of their own

Just trying to say Saskataper, best not to use a topping mud to lay tape with, if that's what your using.

And betterdrywall, surf that home Depot link I posted, and be shocked at what we pay for things here in Commie Canada:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the stuff and it seems to stick a lot better than regular lite all purpose, which I tried once and had a hard time running ceiling tapes with.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I just tried lite weight by usg, and it was nice to work with..I will continue to use it.. It sells for 15 per bucket.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm glad the company i work for charges us 14.75 a box of toughrock, which was best mud in the joint it's cheap and it dosen't shrink soft as anything though. I used synko when i lived in alberta . I used yellow to tape and red for coating and finishing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

saskataper said:


> This is the stuff and it seems to stick a lot better than regular lite all purpose, which I tried once and had a hard time running ceiling tapes with.


 Saskataper ...On your way to work tomorrow stop at a dumpster ,,and get rid of that piece of Certainteed board .
When I see those blue tabs...I just ,,,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I'm glad the company i work for charges us 14.75 a box of toughrock, which was best mud in the joint it's cheap and it dosen't shrink soft as anything though. I used synko when i lived in alberta . I used yellow to tape and red for coating and finishing.


You mean this mud, Best mud in the joint


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> This is the stuff and it seems to stick a lot better than regular lite all purpose, which I tried once and had a hard time running ceiling tapes with.


Had a chance to try a couple boxes of that UltraLight awhile ago. If anyone has a nicer mud, send me a truck full.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You mean this mud, Best mud in the joint


 
Sorry 2buck i use toughrock yellow box, i was mixed up...which dosen't take much lol


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Had a chance to try a couple boxes of that UltraLight awhile ago. If anyone has a nicer mud, send me a truck full.



I could send you a pallet of vario tapeless joint compound and you would never need tape again!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> I could send you a pallet of vario tapeless joint compound and you would never need tape again!!


Thanks. But still working my way through some 120 before taking on more Vario.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

We tried the USG Ultralight weight an thought it was horrible


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

justadrywallguy said:


> We tried the USG Ultralight weight an thought it was horrible


If it's similar to the CGC Synko's Ultralight, then you're very lucky to have mud so much nicer than it.


----------

